
Ask HN: How do you annotate your data? - buckhx
Hey HN,<p>I&#x27;m curious how folks annotate their data to be used in ML pipelines (NLP&#x2F;Vision) and what their experiences have been. Production&#x2F;applied examples with teams of annotators would be great.<p>From folks I&#x27;ve spoken with these seem to be the most common ways:<p>* Custom Solution
* Prodigy
* Dataturks
* Lighttag<p>I&#x27;m curious if there are more latent examples leveraging your users such as Google&#x27;s image captcha.
======
billconan
I built 2 annotation tools for the company I work for.

one is web based,

the other is a c++ app that can directly annotate videos.

the web based one is abandoned, because I found it is difficult to do frame
level navigation.

~~~
buckhx
Is there a reason you chose to build your own instead of using an off the
shelf solution?

